# plexi glass



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have some plexi glass that i am plannign on cutting up and using to repair a centre brace on a tank of mine. will normal aquarium safe silllicone work? or do i need to use acrylic cement? what is the difference? its for a centre brace so i really dont want it to break. but i am going to be bonding the plexi glass to the plastic trim and the glass.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Silicone will not adhere to plexi or any othe type of acrylic. Definatly now well enough for a structural support.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm well then... i have a 55 gal tank the middle top brace was melted off from the light. i need to put a new cross membre in. i was thinking glass but its a lil too weak i think.. the last tank i made with a glass cross member cracked. from me putting stuff on it. so any ideas? i was going to use plexi glass but i guess not . or will acraylic cement adhere to glass?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

No acrylic cement is actually not a glue but a chemical that melts the acrylic together.

Maybe construction adhesive??? Its not silicone.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm.. maybe ill just use glass and be careful


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Glass is the way to go. If necessary, due to thickness of glass you have, you can put 2 layers.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i wish it wasnt so f-in cold it really sucks.


----------

